# Vanilla - strawberry - chocolate soap .. for one little girl



## Alexandra (Feb 16, 2010)

I have been busy these days and had no much time for soaping. 


But I have made a batch of soap for one little girl who is trying to fight the brain cancer.


So this soap is on my first charity auction and just wanted to show you how it looks like.


From the same soap mass I made 7 heart shaped soaps and put them in chocolate soap...


Here the soap is still in the molds







.... here are the hearts after I shaped them, still wet and .... ugly...







One fairy visited the soap....







... and her friend too .... they put their energy so we can really help to litle girl to get better....







Here is the "official" picture







A close up





... and the chocolate hearts.... no more ugly and reealy great on the skin...







The "group portrait" of auction soaps....







Thank you for looking


----------



## Betsy (Feb 17, 2010)

Lovely! Really pretty!


----------



## heyjude (Feb 17, 2010)

Gorgeous swirls and colors!   

Jude


----------



## jennikate (Feb 18, 2010)

Very pretty and good cause to.


----------



## marchroses (Feb 18, 2010)

Those turned out beautifully. I'm glad she has you as a ray of hope and love in her life as she faces her struggles.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 18, 2010)

I LOVE neopolatin soap. Yours are lovely!


----------



## ewenique (Feb 19, 2010)

Yummy!


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 20, 2010)

WOW.............Mmmmmmmmm feeling like I need a bowl of Ice cream now.


----------



## Deb (Feb 27, 2010)

hey


so where's this auction being held?


----------



## Jody (Feb 27, 2010)

Those are so pretty.  We lost a little girl in our family to brain cancer many years ago and then just recently another little girl in our family who is a brain cancer survivor.  It's terrible to watch a little one (or anyone for that matter) go through it but the medical field grows leaps and bounds every day.  What a good cause for your beautiful soaps.


----------



## April (Feb 27, 2010)

You have used a special ingredient in your soap; Love.  It will touch the hearts of all who use it and change their life.

Heart warming.

Regards


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you all for great comments and support.

Auction is held in Belgrade, Serbia... It is an Internet-auction .... 

The girl is 5.5 year old... she is great fighter .... doctors gave her few weeks only, but she survived and is still fighting for life.

I am very sad for her (she is nephiew of my friend) but I am trying not to show it in the front of her family... I just want to believe that she will survive. 

Yesterday I saw her... it is incredible what happened to poor child in three months only...  :cry: 

Jody, I am sorry for your loss....  and I hope the other girl in your family will fight brain cancer definitely. There is a hope... and support is very importing.

Have to admit that, watching a healthy girl becoming literally vegetable in only few weeks made me seriously consider priorities in my life, my value system etc.


----------

